# alluvium, alluvial = αλλούβιο, αλλουβιακός



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Κοίταξα τα νεότερα λεξικά μας για να δω τη θέση τους για την ορθογραφία του _*αλ(λ)ούβιου*_ και δεν έχουν καν τη λέξη. Δεν είναι κανένας καινούργιος όρος: και ο Δημητράκος και ο Σταματάκος έχουν το _αλλούβιον_ (γεωλογική περίοδος, ίδια με την/το Ολόκαινο) και στο Penguin του 1975 έχουμε και _αλλούβιο_ και _αλλουβιακός_.

Ο ορισμός, εύκολος και σαφής στο OED:
*alluvium* (Pl. *alluvia, alluviums*)
[a. L. _alluvium_ neut. of adj. _alluvius_ washed against, f. _al-_ = _ad-_ to + _luĕre_ to wash.] 
A deposit of earth, sand, and other transported matter left by water flowing over land not permanently submerged; chiefly applied to the deposits formed in river valleys and deltas.​Το ΠαπΛεξ είναι λακωνικό:
*αλλούβια *τα (Γεωλ.)· υλικά τα οποία αποθέτονται από ποταμούς.
*αλλουβιακός *-ή, -ό (Γεωλ.)· ο αποτελούμενος από προσχώσεις ή ο προερχόμενος από πρόσχωση· _«αλλουβιακά ριπίδια», «αλλουβιακό πεδίο», «αλλουβιακός σχηματισμός»._​Η εγκυκλοπαίδεια πάντως αφιερώνει δύο στήλες στα _*αλλούβια*_ και πάνω από πέντε σελίδες στα _*αλλουβιακά ριπίδια*_ (*alluvial fans*). Υπάρχουν επίσης στον Πάπυρο λήμματα (όλα για παραπομπή σε άλλα λήμματα) για τα εξής:

*αλλουβιακά εδάφη* = alluvial soils
*αλλουβιακές αποθέσεις* = alluvial deposits
*αλλουβιακοί κώνοι* = alluvial cones
*αλλουβιακοί σχηματισμοί* = alluvial formations
*αλλουβιακό πεδίο* = alluvial plain
Παρατηρήσεις:

Βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται συχνά το _αλλούβιος_ σαν επίθετο (π.χ. *_αλλούβιες αποθέσεις_ αντί για _αλλουβιακές αποθέσεις_). Το _alluvius_ είναι λατινικό επίθετο και δεν υπάρχει ούτε στα αγγλικά ούτε στα ελληνικά. Έδωσε το _αλλούβιο_ και το _αλλούβιο_ έδωσε τον _αλλουβιακό_. Το μπέρδεμα προέρχεται από το γεγονός ότι το _αλλούβιο_ ως γεωλογική περίοδος είχε ονομαστεί και _αλλούβιος περίοδος_.
Οι λέξεις καταγράφονται από το Λεξικό Γεωργακά (με την παλιά σημασία του _αλλούβιου_ και καταγραφή του επιθέτου _αλλούβιος_ μαζί με το _αλλουβιακός_).
Κατά τ’ άλλα, η λέξη έχει μείνει έξω από τα λεξικά: δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο Αντίστροφο ούτε στο Ορθογραφικό. Οπότε μας μένει η απορία: αν το είχε πιάσει η απόχη της απλοποίησης, θα είχε ακολουθήσει το δρόμο του _κολέγιου_ και της _κολεκτίβας_; Θα είχαμε _*αλούβιο*_ και _*αλουβιακός*_; Ναι, μερικοί τα έχουν δοκιμάσει, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσα είναι από θέση και πόσα από άγνοια. Εδώ πάντως παντρεύουν παλιά και νέα:
*αλούβιο (αλουβιακές αποθέσεις):* εύφορα στρώματα γης, που συναντώνται σε πεδιάδες και όχθες ποταμών και έχουν σχηματιστεί κατά το Oλόκαινο (12.000 πριν από σήμερα) από την αδιάκοπη μεταφορά λάσπης, άμμου και χαλικιών μέσω των ποταμών.​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το ΠαπΛεξ είναι λακωνικό:


Ο Θησαυρός δεν είναι τόσο λακωνικός (αλλά από την άλλη δεν λημματογραφεί το _αλλούβιον_, δηλ. τη γεωλ. περίοδο, το οποίο υπάρχει λ.χ. στο Πρωίας):
*αλλούβια*, τα ή *αλλουβιακές αποθέσεις* (γεωλ.)· υλικά που μεταφέρονται και αποτίθενται από έναν ποταμό· πρόκειται για λάσπη, άμμο, χαλίκια κ.λπ., καθώς και αρκετές οργανικές ουσίες· από τις αλλουβιακές αποθέσεις σχηματίζονται και τα δέλτα των ποταμών· συχνά τα αλλούβια σχετίζονται με τη δημιουργία οικονομικά σημαντικών μεταλλευτικών κοιτασμάτων.
*αλλουβιακός*, *αλλουβιακή*, *αλλουβιακό* (γεωλ.)· *1*. αυτός που αποτελείται από προσχώματα ή προέρχεται από πρόσχωση *2*. *αλλουβιακά εδάφη*· εδάφη που σχηματίστηκαν από αποθέσεις σε περιοχές οι οποίες κατακλύζονται από νερά ή στα δέλτα των ποταμών *3*. *αλλουβιακές αποθέσεις*· αλλούβια (βλ.λ.) *4*. *αλλουβιακή πεδιάδα*· πεδιάδα η οποία έχει κατακλυστεί από αποθέσεις που έχουν μεταφερθεί από τα τρεχούμενα νερά ποταμών, χειμάρρων κ.λπ.​


----------



## Themis (Aug 12, 2010)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση η εγκατάλειψη των απολύτως καθιερωμένων έως πρόσφατα (και γνωστών στα λεξικά) προσχωσιγενής/ προσχωματικός.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Themis said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση η εγκατάλειψη των απολύτως καθιερωμένων έως πρόσφατα (και γνωστών στα λεξικά) προσχωσιγενής/ προσχωματικός.



Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να απορήσω. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ζογκλάρουν τους όρους, αλλά δεν...
Π.χ. στις 1.290 _αλλουβιακές αποθέσεις_, έχουμε μόνο 39 _προσχωματικές αποθέσεις_.

Και τι ξέρει ο συνεργάτης του Έθνους που γράφει «τα εδάφη είναι αλλουβιακά προσχωσιγενή»;


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 12, 2010)

Στην αρχαιολογία λέγεται και απλά απόθεση. Εννοείται πάντα σε συγκείμενο ανάλογο που κατανοείς ότι πρόκεται για το alluvium.


----------



## Themis (Aug 12, 2010)

Στη γεωλογία έχουμε επίσης colluvial deposits και eluvial deposits, για αποθέσεις προϊόντων αποσάθρωσης. Ίσως αυτό να ενθάρρυνε τη χρησιμοποίηση του αλλούβιου. Αντί να σπάσεις το κεφάλι σου να βρεις αποδόσεις για το "κολλούβιο" και το "ελούβιο" (στα ελληνικά με δύο -λ-, βάσει του πανίσχυρου κανόνα της αναλογίας), λες και αλλούβιο και ξεμπερδεύεις. Απλώς μια (ρεαλιστική) υπόθεση κάνω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Δεν θα σε ρωτήσω «αμ το ιλλούβιο πού το βάζεις;», αφού αυτό δεν φαίνεται να δίνει ευρήματα όσα -λ- και να του βάζω.


----------



## Themis (Aug 12, 2010)

Η ζωή μου όλη
είναι ένα λούβιο
-αλ, και -κολ- και ιλ-.
μα το βλέπω κλούβιο.


----------

